# Looking for Experienced  Cardiovascular, Cardiology, and Radiology Coders



## anelson30 (Jan 15, 2013)

Looking for  Cardiovascular , Cardiology & Radiology coders. These are  remote coding positions that we need to fill ASAP. Must be experienced!
Please indicate if you are available Full time or Part time.
Submit resume to anelson@e-codesolutions.com


----------



## tammyrc (Jan 20, 2013)

Are you still looking for Experienced Cardiovascular, cardiology and radiology coders?  I have been coding cardiovascular and cardiology for 10+ years.  If this is still open I would love to talk to you.


----------

